

Show HN: Handkommando – Real-time multiplayer RPS game - handkommando
http://handkommando.discodev.se/#

======
dblotsky
There have definitely been classic RPS AI competitions, but I wonder how
different the intelligent agents that play this real-time variation would be.
I'd love to do an AI contest for this game!

~~~
bayesianhorse
RPS AI is pretty stupid because there is no strategy that can beat a balanced
strategy consistently.

Without the human element, there is no strategy or skill involved.

~~~
dblotsky
True. It's the more basic of the games out there. However, I'd still say that
there are lots of interesting things to learn and practice implementing for
RPS. For example, it's about the simplest adversarial environment you can
fathom. Also, the human aspect of the game is definitely still there, and it
still seeps through the AI written by the humans, of which your own AI can
take advantage. :)

------
mvikramaditya
I'm not sure whether its timing based or whether you just need to mash buttons
like hell? If it is turn based it makes sense, but not much I can do with 300
ms latency as I watch the bar flying by getting redder and redder.

edit: Seems like its just button mashing. Seems hard to keep up the mashing
with high latency, as the other person just plain reacts almost half a seconds
before you.

~~~
epaga
No, you simply hold down the key you want. No mashing. I have been easily
beating guys who seem to be hitting the keys as quickly as possible.

~~~
mvikramaditya
Thanks, its not very clear. And the mashing just gets harder as you see the
red increase. You just helped some people avoid RSI :)

------
bayesianhorse
Probably the simplest possible multiplayer game that is actually fun... once
you get the point of the game...

------
epaga
Just got whooped 11-2 against someone who knew what he was doing. Easily the
most fun I've had losing 11-2 in anything ever.

------
koala_advert
How do you increase your rating? I've got an 18/3 win/loss ratio, but I'm
still at the default 1500.

------
Kiro
Do you mind telling us a bit about the stack? How do you prevent cheating by
just forging server requests?

~~~
handkommando
Client: JQuery/mobile, Backbone (models) Server: Scala, Play, Akka, PostgreSQL

Server keeps true state of the game, both players send inputs from which the
server calculates the score (new state) which then is pushed back out to the
players.

------
evolve2k
Gave it a go on my iPhone held vertically, got a game started but got
confused, what do you have to do?

~~~
SilkRoadie
I am not certain but I think you mash 3 buttons. The player who presses these
buttons the fastest win's

~~~
handkommando
Certainly a viable strategy, although as other commentators have pointed out -
it's easily countered by simply holding down only one button and thus forcing
opponent to stop mashing and find the correct counter move.

------
Bjoern
Screenshots?

------
tbarbugli
how is that supposed to be of any interest or fun to play ?

